# pcmcia all of a sudden

## cf25

i had been successfully running gentoo with my current setup for i dont know how long but now i have problems.  when it boots up i get

starting pcmcia .....

cardmgr[4842]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices

cardmgr failed to start. make sure that you have pcmcia loaded either as a module or built into the kernel

bringing eth0 up...

dhcpcd[4849]: dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device

failed to bring eth0 up

obviously this gives me problems since now i cannot get on the network or fiddle around on the internet.  HELP!

----------

## cranch

Have you recompiled your kernel lately?

----------

## cf25

sure haven't.  i have not done anything really.

----------

## masseya

You could always re-compile pcmcia-cs from the source you have already downloaded on your machine and then double check your setup files.

----------

## cf25

how do i emerge that package?  it automatically tries to download it if i emerge pcmcia-cs, and if i emerge /usr/portage/distfiles/pcmcia-cs it pukes too.  it is there though.

----------

## cf25

i have the following lines in my /etc/modules.autoload

i82365 

pcmcia-core

ds 

and this has always worked.  now as it attempts to load these at startup i see it saying "failed to load xxx" where xxx is each of those things.  once it boots up i can type in 

# insmod pcmcia_core 

# insmod i82365 

# insmod ds 

# cardmgr -f

and it works like a charm.  whats up with that?

----------

## masseya

Well, I would change the order of the modules in modules.autoload to match what you did to get it to work after you booted.

If that doesn't work and you want to re-emerge pcmcia-cs from the source you have downloaded, you can trick it by checking the version that you have downloaded and masking everything higher than that in your /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask file.

----------

## cf25

i appreciate the help.  that is the order that i use after boot up.  no success.  i emerged pcmcia-cs.  that didn't work either.  i'm really confused here.

----------

